# Anyone know what's up with new ventless EPA fuel tanks?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

They are supposed to have a pressure vent under the cap that automatically does it's job. It's bunk, my plastic 6 gallon blew up like a balloon even though it was in my garage. I went back to my old tank. I have seen the newer thicker tanks with the screw vent and that is what I will get next when need be.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

X2 I got a moller 6 gallon tank for free that had that EPA cap that was supposed to auto vent and it kept on deforming/making my engine run like crap until I cracked the cap to release the pressure. Since then kept the new tank and put my 7 year old cap with a normal screw valve on top and it hasn't given me the first problem! Also another thing Is they have to use material that is twice as thick as before so get ready to pay twice as much for the same thing


----------



## dmgolub (Aug 27, 2012)

I got THIS: .ebay.com/itm/221297348735?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dmgolub (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry. Try this link...ebay.com/itm/221297348735?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep. It's your typical government mandated nonsense...my EPA compliant tank can expand until it's bowed out on all edges and wobbles on my deck like the old weeble-wobble people. It's very disconcerting to see. 

Also, for what it's worth, a boat mechanic that I know recommends disconnecting the newer tanks from the engine when storing them as the high pressure in the tank can transfer through the fuel line into the engine...potentially causing extra wear/damage to gaskets in your engine.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the exact issues as 777.

Crap!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

same thing with the portable gas cans. I bought 2 5 gal metal cans with the spouts you have to press down to release the fuel, no vents. Takes what seems like 20 minutes to empty the whole can. junk.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The nmma put out a warning when the new requirements took effect

http://www.nmma.org/assets/cabinets/Cabinet55/NMMA%20Industry%20Service%20Announcement%20Portable%20Tanks%20JUN2012%20Final.pdf

To prevent tank pressure engine flooding a fuel demand valve is now a recommended installation

http://www.mercurymarine.com/parts-and-accessories/product-overview/portable-fuel-system/


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Jump forward to 3:34 Install a Vent ! EPA can pizz up a rope ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lcnwdIYEfI


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Jump forward to 3:34  Install a Vent ! EPA can pizz up a rope !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lcnwdIYEfI


That is a great idea.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yep that's a good idea for sure, im modifying my cans tomorrow


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great video!!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I use these, 1/2" hole. The valve stems look good also.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Yellow-Vents-Retaining-Lip-Gas-Can-Blitz-Wedco-Scepter-Essence-Midwest-/251319896554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a83d549ea


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

> X2 I got a moller 6 gallon tank for free that had that EPA cap that was supposed to auto vent and it kept on deforming/making my engine run like crap until I cracked the cap to release the pressure. Since then kept the new tank and put my 7 year old cap with a normal screw valve on top and it hasn't given me the first problem! Also another thing Is they have to use material that is twice as thick as before so get ready to pay twice as much for the same thing


Just ordered one of these.http://www.overtons.com/modperl/pro...ic-Fuel-Tanks&i=87710&aID=601R3D&merchID=4006 Had the same problem. mine would swell up so much I couldn't get it out from under the deck, and if it was full and you crack the cap, fuel goes everywhere. Another great idea from the Gov.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

x50 they suck my 6gal blew up like a blow fish in my garage till it tore the smaller screws out of the hold down strap. I was like what the [email protected]#!. I since got my older one that had the fuel gauge in it with a smaller vent screw on top of the gauge. The EPA just messes stuff up they don't need to touch!


----------

